# can anyone help



## petesmith1234 (Feb 2, 2012)

hey can anyone help, four months ago i was taken in to hospital with really bad vomiting, diarrhea and pain. i was in hospital for a week, the doctors could not work out what was wrong, when i got out of hospital it started to go away then but 5 weeks ago it started again but this time i have really bad pain in my right side near my belly button it lasts for a few hours every day then goes away till the next day, my doctor has done bloods and a xray and they have came back clear i am on the waiting list to go for a scan but it can take months and i cant live with this pain not known what it is are how to treat it. does it sound like i have ibs and is there anything to take to help with the pain.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

hi i am 13and i have ibs. i had to go to the hospital in december because i was i so much pain. they kept me there for 5 days. And they did test and said i had an ulcer but then they changed their mind about the ulcer and said it was just a bad case of ibs. it sounds like you have ibs because your decription of where you get the pain is the same for me and it feels like someone is stabbing me. however i never have thrown up from ibs. i don't know any advice but i would say that you have ibs.


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Pete,Right side pain may mean appendix. I had 3 episodes before it finally ruptured. Baffled the #### out of Drs bcI had no fever or elevated WBC. I don't know where you live, but in BC, having a GP is the golden ticket. Having a regular doctor means you're not a street person. Sad but true.Hi Brittany, at least I'm old with IBS. That must suck being so young. I'm an IBS-C so I have the opposite problem as you.


----------



## sears (Feb 3, 2012)

I am 28years old and have been having this burning pain right under my ribs cage which is on both side and most times goes to the right side of my back for about 3 and half years now, no diarrhea or constipation and i seen several doctor. I also did so many test like endoscopy, MRI, CT Scan and general blood test but all results came back normal. I have been trying to figure out if there is anything that trigger or relieve the burning pain but all my efforts is just in vain. The pain starts anytime except when am sleeping and it doesn't wake me while am asleep. I was a little bit athlete in body size before this horrible thing started but now am the skinniest person on earth despite the fact that i eat well. This problem have succeeded keeping from going to school, party and having fun. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

I Have ibs and i had had pain in wthe lower right side of my stomach. It may be the appendex but y ibs just is always in that spot well most of the time. I have gotten my appendex checked out a million times it is perfect. So im saying you should get your appendex checked out


----------

